# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] La boîte à idées
Soyons très clair : un super-héros qui n'a pas de combats à mener a l'air con. Or, après avoir fait 56 news en 5 ans, après avoir rédigé un certain nombre d'articles dans Canard PC ou Canard PC Hardware sur des grands thèmes, je vous avoue que je manque d'idées pour vous divertir juridiquement. Sauf à me répéter. Sauf à me répéter. Sauf à me répéter. Mais comme je viens de le démontrer, la répétition n'a rien de drôle.
 Certains d'entre vous, qu'ils en soient remerciés, me donnent parfois des idées de news ou d'articles par PM. Mais c'est assez rare. Or, à l'heure de Twitter, des AMA de Reddit et autre web participatif, pourquoi ne pas vous donner la parole à tous ? N'auriez-vous pas envie de mieux comprendre telle ou telle problématique juridique liée à notre loisir préféré ? Ou simplement me faire parler sur un sujet juridique ? J'ouvre donc cette news comme une boîte à idées. 

 Alors n'hésitez pas, faites-moi part de vos desideratas. On verra bien ce qui en ressort !

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## kenshironeo

Sujet un peu grave mais important, un récapitulatif des démarches que l'on peut faire pour faciliter, si l'on se retrouvait dans une telle situation, un droit à une fin de vie digne(éventuels documents légaux qui attesteraient qu'on a exprimé la volonté, dans le cas où telle situation surviendrait que l'on ne veut pas d'acharnement thérapeutique,etc).
Un pot-pourri des clauses de contrats d'utilisateur dans les jeux qui seraient susceptibles d'être contestables dans le cadre de la loi française.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Sujet un peu grave mais important, un récapitulatif des démarches que l'on peut faire pour faciliter, si l'on se retrouvait dans une telle situation, un droit à une fin de vie digne(éventuels documents légaux qui attesteraient qu'on a exprimé la volonté, dans le cas où telle situation surviendrait que l'on ne veut pas d'acharnement thérapeutique,etc).
> Un pot-pourri des clauses de contrats d'utilisateur dans les jeux qui seraient susceptibles d'être contestables dans le cadre de la loi française.


La deuxième idée peut être intéressante. La première n'a rien à voir avec le côté geek de la rubrique. Je cherche des news qui soient en lien avec les jeux, le numérique, même au sens large, mais que ce soit quand même en lien.

----------


## ChevalierdAncre

Il y a bien un thème qui relie la mort et les jeux vidéos : que faire du compte Steam ou d'autres plateformes du genre d'un défunt ? Entre-t-il dans la succession ou doit-il être fermé ?

Pardon pour la morbidité de la question, mais j'ai travaillé dans le service Successions d'une banque et je m'intéresse en anthropologie sur les modes de répartition de l'héritage...

----------


## Bender_rodriguez

Tiens, à un époque, je t'avais proposé un sujet sur ce que risquait un modérateur en cas  de pb avec un forumeur, en cas de conflit qui dérape bien.
Et par extension en cas de débordement, propos diffamatoires, raciste, etc.. qui est responsable? l'hébergeur du forum, le site rattaché au forum? le modo? le forumeur?

Comme depuis que je t'en avais parlé, les forums sont moins utilisés ( mais pas moins trollés :D ), du coup : extension sur les risques et peines encourus sur tous les services 2.0 de réseaux sociaux avec commentaires et publications de photos (FB, G+, snapchat, instagram, twitter, tumblr...)

enfin.. je me relit et tout cela ne m'apparait pas très glamour... :D mais c'est ton art de rendre cela attrayant  ::):

----------


## Anonyme220622

> que faire du compte Steam ou d'autres plateformes du genre d'un défunt ?


Je dis peu-être une énorme connerie, mais il me semble que quand tu coche j'accepte les termes d'utilisation de steam, il y'a une clause qui dit que les jeux ne t'appartiennent pas. En fait, sur steam tout ce qui t'appartient sont les données personnelles que tu y entre. Du coup, pour steam, pas de succession a faire valoir. Pour les autres plateformes, je ne sais pas...

----------


## Flappie

Bonjour, ô Grand Maître B. J'approuve ton idée de brainstorming ! J'ai quelques idées, que je classe par catégories.

WEB
1. *hébergement, gestion d'un nom de domaine* (je suis en pleine démarche de transfert de nom de domaine, et je constate qu'avec certains registrars, c'est le bazar complet ! et la loi dans tout ça ? et quid des dommages et intérêts si un serveur disparait avec nos données ? tout est dans le CLUF ?)
2. *copies conformes* (j'ai un exemple de site web collaboratif bénévole qui se fait pomper son site de traductions avec une nouvelle présentation, hébergé dans un autre pays : quel recours peuvent porter les admins, et auprès de qui ?)
3. la *pub du web* (adblockplus, bien que pratique contre les abus, est-il légal ? la pub qui vous permet de perdre 30kg en 2 jours est-elle techniquement légale dans la mesure où c'est du bullshit ?)

INDUSTRIE
1. *la guerre des brevets* (bien avant Apple vs. Samsung, comment a commencé cette guerre des brevets ? est-ce rentable en général, si on considère les frais d'avocats ? les combats célèbres ? y'a-t-il une vie sans le brevet ? comment défendre une idée venue de l'open-source si elle est reprise demain par un industriel sans citation ?)
2. tout sur le dépôt de *marque déposée* (à quoi ça sert ?, comment procéder ? les écueils ? les affaires célèbres ? les abus tels celui de Candy Crush Saga ?)

CREATION
1. légalité du *dématérialisé* vis-à-vis des ayants-droits (Thom Yorle a râlé contre les Deezer/Spotify en les accusant de ne pas payer les auteurs des chansons, mais seulement les majors, qu'en est-il vraiment ? et pour la VOD ?)
2. tout sur le modèle *open-source*, le *copyleft* -ce hippie, les affaires judiciaires de Wikipédia s'il y en a eu (je l'ignore), les droits gérés par Commons, exemple : je fais de la musique en amateur mais je rechigne à mettre mon travail sous license Commons, car j'ai tout simplement peur qu'elles ne valent rien devant les tribunaux. Présentation des différentes licences alternatives comme celles de Commons...

Pardon, c'est un peu bordélique.  :^_^:

----------


## Xemnoras

Si ca n'a pas dèja était fait, un genre de "tour d'ensemble" des différents organismes de ratifications des jeux (type PEGI), de leur impact sur le marché du jeu vidéo, et de leur influence juridique (il me semble que des jeux n'ayant pas recu d'évalation en Australie car trop violents ne sont pas sortis en boite là bas) pourrait peut-être être intéressant  ::):

----------


## Quizzman

Éventuellement, si ce n'est pas trop poussé, une petite retrospective des sujets déjà abordés, mais au vu de certaines législations non-françaises (genre Suisses, au hasard) motiverait au plus haut point mon intérêt.

----------


## Cyanatide

Avec le nouveau délire mégalo de Google de vouloir combattre la mort en enregistrant le cerveau humain dans une machine, il y a pléthore de sujet à aborder. Entre autre, une machine peut elle être jugée comme un être humain, une entreprise a-t-elle le droit de changer la nature de l'être humain, après la vie privée google s'accaparerait notre vie tout cours, qu'est ce que cela implique etc...

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Tous ses sujets sont intéressants. Je vais y réfléchir mais continuez à en proposer !!

----------


## M0zArT

Netflix (via les plugins MediaHint pour firefox et/où un VPN aux USA), Popcorn Time (streaming HD en P2P "illégal") : Quid de l'arrivée de la "vraie" VOD en France, quelles lois pour les consommateurs, quels risques (financiers) pour les grand opérateurs ?

----------


## Tom Lauda

Il y a un projet de loi qui va être présenté au conseil des ministres en juin, pour étendre le domaine de compétences du CSA au web. Envois des mails au "pirates" (à la place d'hadopi), régulation des services des streaming vidéo et audio, "respecter sur le web les grands principes moraux " etc.. (il y a une news là-dessus sur le site de BFM).

Alors concrètement, quels seraient les pouvoirs du CSA (je veux dire, au delà de leurs fantasmes, en vrai, quoi), quel impact pour l'internaute, le développeur, le webmaster ?

----------


## GodziFa

> Éventuellement, si ce n'est pas trop poussé, une petite retrospective des sujets déjà abordés, mais au vu de certaines législations non-françaises (genre Suisses, au hasard) motiverait au plus haut point mon intérêt.


+1, un comparatif des lois et/ou jurisprudence selon différents pays francophones.

----------


## moimadmax

Est ce que le délai de 15 min de rétractation pour le remboursement sur le Google Play est légale en france ?
Car hier j'ai acheté Little Big Adventure. Et je sais pas vraiment quand commence le délai. Mais admettons que ça soit à la fin de l'installation. Déjà il faut être sur sa tablette à la fin. Car ça a quand même mis pas loin d'une heure pour télécharger l'intégralité du jeu. Dans ce cas on laisse la tablette dans un coin et on y revient plus tard et 15 min ne laisse pas bcp de marge.
D'autant plus qu'au premier lancement du jeu, il y a une décompression des fichiers qui dure ~5 minutes.
En gros c'est quasi impossible de se faire rembourser. Même si pour cet achat j'en avait pas l'intention.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Netflix (via les plugins MediaHint pour firefox et/où un VPN aux USA), Popcorn Time (streaming HD en P2P "illégal") : Quid de l'arrivée de la "vraie" VOD en France, quelles lois pour les consommateurs, quels risques (financiers) pour les grand opérateurs ?


Ca m'intéresse fortement également.

----------


## chtiungdor

> Est ce que le délai de 15 min de rétractation pour le remboursement sur le Google Play est légale en france ?
> Car hier j'ai acheté Little Big Adventure. Et je sais pas vraiment quand commence le délai. Mais admettons que ça soit à la fin de l'installation. Déjà il faut être sur sa tablette à la fin. Car ça a quand même mis pas loin d'une heure pour télécharger l'intégralité du jeu. Dans ce cas on laisse la tablette dans un coin et on y revient plus tard et 15 min ne laisse pas bcp de marge.
> D'autant plus qu'au premier lancement du jeu, il y a une décompression des fichiers qui dure ~5 minutes.
> En gros c'est quasi impossible de se faire rembourser. Même si pour cet achat j'en avait pas l'intention.


Google est déjà bien aimable d'ajouter un droit de rétractation là où le législateur national n'en avait pas prévu !

----------


## totalfina2b

Les sites vendant des clés cd de Jeux-Vidéo se démocratisent de plus en plus. Si cela n'a pas été encore fait, je trouverais intéressant un dossier traitant de leur légalité/illégalité, de comment les plateformes (Steam,Origin...) se défendent contre ces sites etc...

----------


## moimadmax

> Google est déjà bien aimable d'ajouter un droit de rétractation là où le législateur national n'en avait pas prévu !


Certes, mais il me semble que le délai de rétractation légal en France est de 7 jours, voir 15 pour les achats sur le net. Pas 15 mins.

----------


## Frypolar

> Les sites vendant des clés cd de Jeux-Vidéo se démocratisent de plus en plus. Si cela n'a pas été encore fait, je trouverais intéressant un dossier traitant de leur légalité/illégalité, de comment les plateformes (Steam,Origin...) se défendent contre ces sites etc...


http://www.canardpc.com/news-37526-l..._cd__cles.html  :;): 

Même si un paragraphe n’est toujours que pure supposition et qu’à ma connaissance ce la n’est jamais arrivé à G2Play. Cela dit c’est arrivé à d’autres sites du même genre.



> Dernière hypothèse, la pire : le  jeu n'est même pas vraiment acheté par le revendeur. C'est le cas,  semble-t-il, du site G2PLAY. Ce dernier achète un jeu, puis fait jouer  son droit à se rétracter dans les 7 jours et le retourne ; mais il a noté la clé et la revend. Inutile, je crois, de commenter cette manœuvre.

----------


## mamieyannick

Moi-moi-moi, j'ai une question, Big Masta B. !  ::wub:: 

Celle qui se pose *à propos des jeux vidéo en ludothèque, médiathèque et autres bibliothèques*. Il y a bien des sociétés d'ayants droits (Colaco, Adav et Circle), mais leur légitimité (et leurs tarifs) fait débat au sein de la profession.

Côté "syndicat", j'ai bien trouvé ceci : Règlementation_Jeux_Vidéo (site de l'Association des Ludothèques Françaises), mais, même en médiathèque, le sujet fait débat. Pourtant les temps changent, en témoigne le catalogue des ayants droits : quand j'ai débuté, il y a 7 ans, il n'y avait que du jeu PC. A présent, on trouve aussi une offre console.

Alors, votre avis sur la question ?
Ces sociétés d'ayants droits sont-elles légitimes ? Faut-il uniquement passé par elles ? Mais quid du jeu indé, grand absent de ces catalogues ?  ::o: 
Je ne parle même pas du MMO...

Merci d'avance !

----------


## eiremanoffrance

quid des recours possibles:
- quant on s'est fait piquer son numero de CB par le net ?
- Avec les banques qui nous fourguent ce méga protocol NFC ultra sécurisés (voir hors serie et le test sur la ligne 1 du metro parisien) (pour moi,  j'ai pu précisé avant le renouvellement que je n'en voulais pas et ils ont respecté ma demande
- quand on s'est fait enflé par du phishing ?

----------


## chtiungdor

> Certes, mais il me semble que le délai de rétractation légal en France est de 7 jours, voir 15 pour les achats sur le net. Pas 15 mins.


 Sauf que là tu es dans le dématérialisé. Ce n'est pas 15 jours non, 7 jours francs (art. L121-20 Code de la conso.) hors exception (CD, DVD, logiciels ouverts, journaux, biens sur mesure, restauration, spectacles, etc.). Mais tu n'as pas 100% tort : ça sera 14 jours à partir du 14 juin 2014 suite à l'adoption de la LOI n° 2014-344 du 17 mars 2014 relative à la consommation (loi Hamon). Par exception il est de 3 mois si le professionnelle n'a pas informé le consommateur sa possibilité d'utiliser son droit de rétractation.

Pour ton cas, les dispositions de ladite loi disposeront que " Art. L. 121-21-8.-Le droit de rétractation ne peut être exercé pour les contrats [...] 13° De fourniture d'un contenu numérique non fourni sur un support matériel dont l'exécution a commencé après accord préalable exprès du consommateur et renoncement exprès à son droit de rétractation. " Je crois qu'à l'heure actuelle les juges excluent déjà le contenu numérique lorsqu'un particulier désire faire valoir son droit de rétractation. (je peux vérifier si besoin est.)

----------


## IZERA_WarheaD

Salut Grand Maitre allant de A à B ce qui n'est déjà pas si mal compte tenu des standards en vigueur dans l'éducation nationale !

J'ai un petit sujet qui me vient à l'esprit concernant une affaire récente dans un jeu qui m'est cher : Eve Online. Contrairement à de nombreux jeu, le vol et la fourberie sont grandement tolérés et même encouragés par les mécaniques du jeu, et l'imprudent peut se voir régulièrement voler de tout son bien acquis durant ses pérégrinations vidéo-ludiques de l'espace. Déjà que pense la loi française du vol à l'intérieur même d'un univers de jeu vidéo massivement multijoueur ? (rien je pense mais je demande quand même).

Non comptant cette introduction, l'affaire récente vient du fait qu'un joueur d'Eve (connu sous le nom d'Erotica-1) est bien connu pour la pratique dite du "scam" visant à voler donc les joueurs suffisamment naïfs pour lui faire confiance (du genre : "attend je vais porter ta voiture au garage toi l'étranger que je ne connais pas, ne bouge pas je reviens avec une ferrari parce que je suis comme ça et j'aime aider les pauvre". Évidemment le mec revient jamais :D). Cette pratique lui permet de gagner des sommes incroyables ingame ce qui est une pratique donc tolérée comme dit plus haut. La où l'affaire se corse, et n'en déplaise à Christian Clavier, Erotica-1 vient de se faire bannir d'Eve Online parce qu'une plainte d'un (ou plusieurs, ça je sais pas) joueur vient d'être déposée par rapport au fait qu'il demandait aux gens volés de venir le rejoindre sur son chan Teamspeak pour "qu'il réponde à un test" qui lui permettrait de "gagner le double [(je crois)] de la somme volée". Le test en question était à la lecture de la plainte de la victime plutôt dégradante. Face à un scandale en devenir, CCP, les papas d'Eve Online, ont donc bannis le joueur et mis en garde les copycat que l'humiliation d'un joueur avec des outils hors jeu était inadmissible, tout comme le sont les propos "inconvenants" (racisme, homophobie, etc) dans le jeu.

Je ne sais pas par quel bout on peut prendre ça, mais il m'est avis qu'il y a une histoire intéressante à prendre par le bout de la lorgnette judiciaire.
Si tu veux des liens pour te faire une idée, ô grand maitre de la barre, n'hésite pas, je t'en filerai trop.

Ton dévoué.

----------


## moimadmax

> Sauf que là tu es dans le dématérialisé. Ce n'est pas 15 jours non, 7 jours francs (art. L121-20 Code de la conso.) hors exception (CD, DVD, logiciels ouverts, journaux, biens sur mesure, restauration, spectacles, etc.). Mais tu n'as pas 100% tort : ça sera 14 jours à partir du 14 juin 2014 suite à l'adoption de la LOI n° 2014-344 du 17 mars 2014 relative à la consommation (loi Hamon). Par exception il est de 3 mois si le professionnelle n'a pas informé le consommateur sa possibilité d'utiliser son droit de rétractation.
> 
> Pour ton cas, les dispositions de ladite loi disposeront que " Art. L. 121-21-8.-Le droit de rétractation ne peut être exercé pour les contrats [...] 13° De fourniture d'un contenu numérique non fourni sur un support matériel dont l'exécution a commencé après accord préalable exprès du consommateur et renoncement exprès à son droit de rétractation. " Je crois qu'à l'heure actuelle les juges excluent déjà le contenu numérique lorsqu'un particulier désire faire valoir son droit de rétractation. (je peux vérifier si besoin est.)


Non non, ça ira, je vais déjà digérer ce post là. C'est juste que ça m'avait paru abusé sur le coup. Il pourrait au moins comptabiliser 15 minutes d'utilisation de l'appli. Et pas après install.

----------


## r2djbeuh

Une question que je me suis posée l'autre jour :
Les données de navigation des navigateurs in-game genre Steam ou autre, où sont-elles stockées ? Qui y a accès ?

----------


## Sinequanone

Quelques idées :
- Un article sur la valeur juridique d'un courrier électronique
- Les copyright et autres mentions sur les sites : comment protéger le contenu de son site ?
- Se faire bannir un compte complet steam/origin, l'éditeur en a t-il le droit ?

----------


## eiremanoffrance

> Il y a bien un thème qui relie la mort et les jeux vidéos : que faire du compte Steam ou d'autres plateformes du genre d'un défunt ? Entre-t-il dans la succession ou doit-il être fermé ?
> 
> Pardon pour la morbidité de la question, mais j'ai travaillé dans le service Successions d'une banque et je m'intéresse en anthropologie sur les modes de répartition de l'héritage...


 Je t'invite à ecouter le podcast "agence tous geek" avec "LordTonpere" qui avait fait un dossier sur l'héritage numérique (ta femme veut recuperer tes comptes Cloud / Reseaux sociaux /...) , c'est ... surprenant

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Plein de bonnes idées. Merci à tous !

----------


## IZERA_WarheaD

C'est cent francs !

----------


## Mepeanuts

Salut GMB, 

tout d'abord bravo pour tes articles très bien construits sur des sujets divers et toujours intéressants que je lis régulièrement dans le train caché derrière un Lamy Droit de l'Immatériel ou un Newlook (ouais CPC ça fait pas sérieux j'assume pas), je me dis que ça doit te prendre un temps de dingue d'aller récupérer toutes ces sources pour tes chroniques, vérifier leur pertinence, analyser tout ça, et les restituer de manière intelligible au Vulgus Geekus qui constitue la majorité de ton lectorat.
Bref, féloches !

J'ai vu passer plein de bonnes idées super intéressantes, notamment chez Flappie, et il y en a notamment une que plusieurs ont citée relative à la qualification juridique des biens immatériels créés dans le jeu vidéo (et donc le régime applicable au vol de ces items etc.). J'avais lu il y a quelques temps quelque part qu'un juge avait considéré en somme que ce qui était créé le jeu par le biais des moyens techniques prévus dans le jeu (implémentation un système de crafting etc.) restait un accessoire de l'oeuvre et donc le joueur ne pouvait revendiquer aucun droit dessus au delà de son simple droit d'usage d'end-user plus ou moins présumé sale pirate du jeu (et donc pas de qualif de vol etc.). Je ne sais pas s'il y a eu du nouveau sur le sujet, surtout depuis que le système de crafting a bien évolué avec la mode récente. Je me dis que certaines créations pourraient tôt ou tard revêtir un caractère d'originalité suffisant pour être éventuellement protégeables (je fais le taj mahal dans MineCraft, je suis peut être autant un artiste qui mériterait d'avoir des droits que le connard de touriste qui le prend en photo et qui invoque la moitié du CPI pour vendre son cliché après tout?). Bref une petite synthèse de ce qui s'est dit et du régime à date pourrait être intéressante !

Une autre piste si tu veux qui pourrait intéresser son monde concerne la protection des données à caractère personnel dans la vie d'un geek de tous les jours, ses droits d'accès, rectification, opposition, et peut être un p'tit focus sur le prochain réglement européen en la matière qui introduit de nouvelles règles intéressantes, notamment le principe de portabilité des données qui imposera en gros une forme de réversibilité des données aux opérateurs, notamment du web, avec l'obligation de transférer l'intégralité d'un compte utilisateur, par exemple sur une plateforme telle que Facebook, vers une autre plateforme tierce et la suppression de l'intégralité des données conservées par l'opérateur d'origine.
Bon c'est sexy mais on y est pas encore, ne serait ce que pour des raisons pratiques (format des données etc.), mais pour tous ceux qui ont un jour été tagués à moitié nus et fortement éméchés sur un réseau social, ça reste sexy.

Je crois qu'avec toutes les idées issues de ton petit brainstorming tu as de quoi t'occuper pour les prochains mois !

Cheers

----------


## moimadmax

> Une autre piste si tu veux qui pourrait intéresser son monde concerne la protection des données à caractère personnel dans la vie d'un geek de tous les jours, ses droits d'accès, rectification, opposition, et peut être un p'tit focus sur le prochain réglement européen en la matière qui introduit de nouvelles règles intéressantes, notamment le principe de portabilité des données qui imposera en gros une forme de réversibilité des données aux opérateurs, notamment du web, avec l'obligation de transférer l'intégralité d'un compte utilisateur, par exemple sur une plateforme telle que Facebook, vers une autre plateforme tierce et la suppression de l'intégralité des données conservées par l'opérateur d'origine.
> Bon c'est sexy mais on y est pas encore, ne serait ce que pour des raisons pratiques (format des données etc.), mais pour tous ceux qui ont un jour été tagués à moitié nus et fortement éméchés sur un réseau social, ça reste sexy.


ça m'intéresse aussi ce point, car lors de mon prêt immobilier, mon banquier à créer une fiche (pas un compte, juste nom, adresse) au nom de mon fils (3 ans). J'ai su que ça n'avait rien d'obligatoire mais c'était un pré-requis à notre taux dérogatoire (ou va le monde).
à l'époque j'avais lorgné du côté de la loi informatique et liberté mais j'en avais conclu qu'elle n'était pas applicable si les données ne sont pas visible sur internet. 
Est ce que je me suis trompé ? Quels sont les éventuels recours ?

Je sais que pour certains ça peut paraitre insignifiant, mais ca me dérange profondément, je voulais le tenir le plus longtemps possible à l'écart de la machine commerciale le plus longtemps.

----------


## Mepeanuts

Heureusement que ça te dérange ! Ce qui me dérange moi c'est justement que les nouvelles générations soient habituées à ce que tout le monde se baffre avec leurs données.

Je te confirme que cette loi n'est pas applicable qu'à Internet, elle s'applique à toute collecte, récupération, utilisation (traitement) de données à caractère personnel (c'est à dire tout ce qui permet d'identifier directement ou indirectement une personne, son nom, ses coordonnées, son adresse IP, son âge, le nom de ses enfants également, il n'y a pas de liste exhaustive.). Elle couvre les données online, offline, et, depuis 2004, même les fichiers papiers non informatisés (ouais du coup le nom de la loi est étrange je sais).

Voila, et en ce qui concerne ta question, sans rentrer dans le détail parce que c'est plus un sujet pour "les canards et la loi", le fait que le banquier récupère les données relatives à ton fils n'est pas illicite en soi si c'est justifié par la finalité du traitement, c'est à dire l'objectif derrière l'obtention de ces données (besoin d'infos sur toutes la famille pour être éligible à un prêt etc.). En revanche, il est normalement obligé de t'expliquer en quoi c'est nécessaire de récupérer ces infos, de façon transparente et explicite, et également de t'informer de tes droits à cet égard, en particulier la possibilité à tout moment d''accéder, rectifier ou supprimer ces données. Tu peux aussi tout simplement t'opposer à la collecte, mais dans ce cas là le banquier sera fondé à te dire qu'il ne peut pas t'accorder le service correspondant (un peu comme certains sites web qui te disent que si tu refuses les cookies, ils ne garantissent pas que le site fonctionnera, c'est le même fondement juridique). 

Donc a minima tu peux sans scrupules lui demander pourquoi il a besoin de ces infos, si elles sont indispensables, et si non de ne pas les conserver. Quoi qu'il arrive il restera soumis aux autres dispositions de cette loi et donc à une obligation de déclarer/faire autoriser les traitements (ou de disposer d'une personne en charge de surveiller tout ça en interne et d'échanger avec la CNIL, ce qui est plus probable), de conserver ces données de façon confidentielle, avec un niveau de sécurité suffisant, pour une durée raisonnable compte tenu des objectifs poursuivis etc. 

Les banquiers sont particulièrement suivis par la CNIL du fait de la sensibilité et de la masse des infos qu'ils traitent, et sont souvent soucieux du risque qu'une violation de cette loi pourrait entraîner pour eux en termes d'image (oui parce que les sanctions financières de la CNIL voire les sanctions pénales jamais appliquées, c'est pour eux l'équivalent d'un PV de stationnement pour toi), je pense que tes interrogations devraient trouver des réponses auprès de la banque s'ils font leur job avec un minimum de sérieux.

 :;):

----------


## moimadmax

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse. Je vais creuser l'histoire.

Sinon il m'a menti pour le pourquoi de la création de la fiche, car quand je suis allé à la banque avec le courrier (merci enfant de 3 ans d'avoir pris contact avec nous) le banquier n'était pas là, j'ai eu droit de voir sa chef et elle n'a pas su me dire pourquoi il avait fait cela, et en sortant le dossier, j'ai réussi à lire le mail du siège disant de créer une fiche pour les enfants.
Quand je l'ai vu plus tard pour en discuter il m'a lourdement menti en disant que c'était la procédure. Il s'est repris en piquant un phare en disant que c'était SA procédure quand je lui ai dis que sa chef ne semblait pas appliquer cette procédure.

Un homme de confiance quoi  ::(:  

Bref j'arrête de polluer avec mon histoire.

Encore Merci Mepeanuts.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Je ne sais pas si cela a déjà été évoqué mais si pour une raison X ou Y (on se fout de la raison en fait), un compte steam est banni, son utilisateur ne peut plus l'utiliser. Par contre le gars a 350 et qq jeux dessus (ou plus hein). Quels sont ses recours, doit-il s’asseoir sur une coquette somme (sur une base de 20€ le jeu on est quand même à 7000€ environ). Normalement si je dis pas de conneries, on est possesseur du droit d'utilisation de la licence ? Quels sont les recours ? Toussa...
Alors je prends Steam en exemple mais la question se pose pour n'importe quelle plateforme de vente de jeux dématérialisés qui pourrait appliquer ce genre de sanctions.

----------


## G@belourd

Idée : point juridique sur les commandes à l'étranger (douane etc.) et/ou sur les astuces et les risque des VPN pour switcher la devise de steam.

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Et pourquoi pas un dossier sur Grand Maitre B ?
Comment un honorable étudiant suit une filière scolaire normale, décide d'aller aider la veuve et l'orphelin, et se retrouve mêler à cette sombre bande de geek et leur public ?
Autre idée:
Vu que la vente d'occase reprends du poil de la bête (because la crise) qu'en est il des garanties ?
Pour en avoir bénéficier, je sais que pour Priceminister, il faut contacter le vendeur, discuter et en derniers recours contacter le site. Il consulte les demandes et rends une décision (ici j'avais été remboursé: la montre vendu d'occase ne l'était plus et le vendeur se cachait derrière le fait que ce n'était pas indiquer dans l'annonce: PM m'as remboursé).

Qu'en est il des autres sites pour de l'occasion? et concernant LebonCoin...

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Encore merci à tous pour vos commentaires et vos idées, c'est parfait. J'ai de quoi faire, y'a plus qu'à s'y mettre. Et oui ça me prend pas mal de temps, surtout que j'écris aussi de temps en temps dans CPC ou le Hardware. Mais bon tant que ça vous plaît, cela me fait très plaisir.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Et pourquoi pas un dossier sur Grand Maitre B ?
> Comment un honorable étudiant suit une filière scolaire normale, décide d'aller aider la veuve et l'orphelin, et se retrouve mêler à cette sombre bande de geek et leur public ?


C'est encore pire si l'honorable n'est pas étudiant mais carrément avocat en plein exercice  ::): .

----------


## Gobbopathe

Une petite fan-fiction sur la mort de Steam et les opportunités dont nous disposerions pour éventuellement récupérer tous les droits d'usage de notre bibliothèque de jeux ?

----------


## Mepeanuts

Déjà un petit point d'actu sur ce cataclysme !! http://www.pcinpact.com/news/86929-p...-invalidee.htm

----------


## lupulus

Quelle est la frontière entre le monde des idées qu'on ne peut pas s'approprier et un travail créatif couvert par le droit d'auteur/copyright ? Y a-t-il eu des procès pour des jeux se ressemblant un peu trop ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Quelle est la frontière entre le monde des idées qu'on ne peut pas s'approprier et un travail créatif couvert par le droit d'auteur/copyright ? Y a-t-il eu des procès pour des jeux se ressemblant un peu trop ?


Merci encore à tous ! J'ai publié une news sur la mort (un des premiers sujets qui m'a été proposé).

----------


## JeremyBG

Avec l'Accord de Partenariat Transatlantique (APT) en pleine "négociation" entre l'Europe et l'Oncle Sam, il y a peut être la possibilité d'étudier l'impact de ce traité sur le monde du jeu vidéo ?

----------


## kenshironeo

Un dossier sur ce que peut faire une entreprise disposant d'éléments montrant qu'elle subit des atttaques informatiques organisées par un gouvernement. Quelles sont les possibilités juridiques? Je ne pense pas spécialement au cas industriel, mais par exemple on sait que des réseaux irc ont été ciblés par des attaques gouvernementales. Donc quelles sont les procédures lorsque c'est un état ou l'état dans lequel on vit qui est hors la loi?


https://www.quakenet.org/articles/10...om-governments

----------


## AsH.fr

Un tour des différentes licences existantes. Utilisation d'un librairies, d'une image, d'un texte mais aussi pour une publication personnelle. Je me suis heurter à ça il n'y a pas longtemps et c'est un peu la jungle. Un petit défrichage ne serait pas de refus  ::): 
La plupart des articles que j'ai parcouru vantent une licence. Quelque chose de plus neutre serait le bienvenue.

----------


## Sylrak

_Le gameplay d'un jeu peut-il être soumis à des brevets ou autres protections?_ (je ratisse large ne connaissant rien à ce sujet)
 Si oui comment expliquer les 10000 clones d'un Minecraft  ou autre sans soucis réel d'attaques pour plagiat ? Est-ce que c'est une conséquence de la nature d'un "produit culturel" ? Pourquoi un titre de jeu peut faire l'objet de tant d'ardeurs dans sa protection mais pas les mécanismes de base ?

Et merci Grand Maître B. pour tous ces articles fort intéressants et diversifiés  :;):

----------

